# ..Anfängerin im Odenwald allein unterwegs..



## Corretine (1. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen..

Ich wohne direkt im schönen Odenwald (Reichelsheim) und fahre seit ca. 3 Wochen MTB..(Rennrad schon 1,5 Jahre)... Macht viel Spaß, allerdings kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus.. 

Wer hat mal Lust auf eine "zahme" Tour...  Wäre super, wenn ich nebenbei noch bissi was lerne und nicht jeden Stein im 1 Meter Radius umfahre 

Danke..  Bis bald.. 

Corretine


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2007)

Na da wird sich bistimmr was machen lassen, mit gemeinsamen Touren im vorderen Odenwald. 

Hier im Forum sind wir schon mal aktiv vertreten und aktive sind wir natürlich auch mit dem Rad unterwegs. Auch organisieren wir ab und an hier über das "Last Minute Biking" gemeinsame Touren, wie z.B. morgen um 11:00 Uhr ab Heppenheim Praktiker Parklatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2007)

Ja, schließe Dich einfach mal einer Tour von uns an. Einfach mal in den Thread: "Touren im Odenwald" gucken.

"Zahme" Touren? Meide den Lev  

Ansonsten sind aber alle aus dem Odenwald ziemlich zahm


----------



## jatschek (2. Juni 2007)

@Micro767: Wo solls denn alles hingehen und wieviel km habt ihr vor zu radeln? Gibts auch schöne Singletraileinlagen alá Enduro oder wird das eher ne CC-Tour?


----------



## sharky (2. Juni 2007)

wollt ihr wirklich fahren? hab mal eben in den wald geguckt, schlamm pur, jetzt der nächste wolkenbruch, glaube morgen ist rennrad angesagt


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2007)

Wo und was wir fahren können wir morgen am Treffpunkt entscheiden ! 

Ich bin für alles offen ! Und bestimmt können wir auch ein paar schöne Trails finden ! 

Wenn es zu schlammig wird müssen wir halt auf feste Wege ausweichen, komme gerade von ner flachen Ried Tour zurück, hier hat es noch nicht geregnet, bis jetzt !


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2007)

UPS ! Das ist ja gar nicht das Thema "Touren im Odenwald"


----------



## jatschek (2. Juni 2007)

Muss leider absagen, 11Uhr passt morgen nicht in meinen Zeitplan. Ich werd aber gegen 15Uhr in Odenwald Ecke Melibokus fahren gehen. Ne kleine Runde reicht. Evtl. sieht man sich dort.


----------



## Corretine (3. Juni 2007)

Hey... Ganz liebe Dank für die netten Antworten hier... Hoffe, "man" trifft sich bald mal im Wald..ganz real..ich bin dann die - ohne Klicks... "noch" 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Odenwald.

corretine


----------



## luckyman (24. Juni 2007)

Corretine schrieb:


> Hallöchen..
> 
> Ich wohne direkt im schönen Odenwald (Reichelsheim) und fahre seit ca. 3 Wochen MTB..(Rennrad schon 1,5 Jahre)... Macht viel Spaß, allerdings kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus..
> 
> ...



http://www.melibokus-biker.de

da kann dir geholfen werden


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> "Zahme" Touren? Meide den Lev


...na toll. Danke Jens, echt super gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2007)

Wie wurde bei Euch im Heidelberg Forum so schön geschrieben. Wer das nicht ab kann, soll sich ein Rennrad kaufen


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Wie wurde bei Euch im Heidelberg Forum so schön geschrieben. Wer das nicht ab kann, soll sich ein Rennrad kaufen


Jaaaa, da hast du vollkommen recht.  
...aber doch nicht vor den Damen


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2007)

Aber Bilder von Porno-Stars ggbr. Damen zu posten ist i.O.??? 

Okay 

Zudem macht Dich das doch nur interessanter.


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Zudem macht Dich das doch nur interessanter.


Ist von Frau zu Frau unterschiedlich.

Und jetzt hör gefälligst auf den Thread hier zuzuspamen, Jens!


----------



## Corretine (25. Juni 2007)

Hi..danke für die "tollen" Infos... Bei Melibokusbiker bin ich auch schon angemeldet, leider ist dort auch  niemand aus meiner Region... :-(

Liebe Grüßle,

C.


----------

